# anyone ever worked on a cruise ship?



## chiefboo (Feb 4, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had ever worked with the IT department of a cruise ship.

I wanted to know what it was like and what type of a background one really needs in order to be able to get an interview for the job. I'm fairly confident that I would do well in an interview. 

I dropped out of college but I've got Network+ and I've also unofficially worked a helpdesk support position for a heathcare provider where we managed users with AD and supported remote sites as well as the local HQ office in a citrix environment, but things went sour there and I left so I can't really use it as an experience point. So really I just have Network+ with no working background asides from working several years in a restaurant. 

I really want to find work but away from where I am now. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Other than requiring to not get sea-sick easy, I think it'd be very much the same as any IT job on land lol. A few things might help you get the job:

- Know how to swim well.
- Don't get sea-sick.
- Know basic CPR.
- A degree preferably.

That Network+ certification will come in handy, but I doubt that is all you need to get the job. You should do some research on what they're wanting in the employee of the position.

Also, on another note, welcome to the forum!


----------



## chiefboo (Feb 4, 2011)

Thx. 

Yea most places say they want degrees, but I've read that a lot of places will hire based on an individual's attitude. I dropped out of college because my community college was a joke and I didn't feel like buying a degree when it should be earned. If I could find a good college that I could afford I'd go back to school, but I'm not going to throw away my principles to jump through hoops and perpetuate a system with my participation. I'd get into my whole argument of going against the easy school thing, but it would take a lot of typing that no one would be willing to read.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Here are some of the Carnival cruise line requirements for a current IT technician opening:

A bachelor’s degree in Computer Science, or similar discipline is required.

Must have a minimum of 3 years experience in the planning, installation, operations, support, troubleshooting and monitoring of a mixed and complex environment consisting of Microsoft Windows Server 2003/2008 and Wintel applications.

Prooven track record of troubleshooting and coordinating resolution of incidents related to IT applications and infrastructure (levels 1 and 2, and coordination of level 3 (vendor supported) incidents), including user access and component configuration.

An overall degree of familiarity with technologies such as VMware, Oracle server, IIS, TCP/IP and Microsoft Windows Server 2003/2008 is necessary to fulfill the position responsibilities.

Experience with casino/gaming applications is a significant plus.​


----------

